# Hmmmm, naughty pony!



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

I drove in to the farm about 15 minutes before this picture was taken and seen cammi in the field, lovely and white yet when i went to catch him this is how i found him! I think he seen me coming and did it for a laugh!! x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Dirty Boy...lol..:yikes:


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

pony loves rolling in mud ...


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha! Cheeky monkey!
Oh well, mummy has a hard job cleaning now


----------



## crumpet (Dec 3, 2014)

he he he naughty boy


----------



## AnnieMcK (Dec 18, 2014)

lajc91 said:


> I drove in to the farm about 15 minutes before this picture was taken and seen cammi in the field, lovely and white yet when i went to catch him this is how i found him! I think he seen me coming and did it for a laugh!! x


HAHA I have been there before! But they have such good fun you can't be mad!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Years ago when I had my horse if she saw me coming she would roll in the biggest muddy puddle she could find just to stop me riding her as she was so wet.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

lajc91 said:


> I drove in to the farm about 15 minutes before this picture was taken and seen cammi in the field, lovely and white yet when i went to catch him this is how i found him! I think he seen me coming and did it for a laugh!! x


He is gorgeous! He needs a bath, though. But, a little dirt never hurt.


----------

